# Roamio and Xbox One Initial Thoughts



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

I was able to get an Xbox One on launch and played around with it connected to my Roamio Plus. The XB1 has a passthrough video HDMI connection and has functionality to allow you to change channels on the Roamio via voice commands. Here are my initial thoughts on the integration.

1.	HDMI Passthrough does not work unless the XB1 is on. Even in sleep mode it is dead. Though I understand why Microsoft wants to be the TV source going forward I dont understand this move. My TV is on most of the time and I dont want the XB1 on all the time. I went through 2 XB 360s and I assume these boxes will have a high failure rate as well.

2.	XB1 does not understand DVRs. Not just Tivos but any DVR. You can only change channels, basic pause/play and power on/off the TV and Cable box via the XB1. Seems like a waste to put all this functionality in to work with cable boxes and not understand that most are also DVRs. Another reason why it makes no sense to not allow passthrough when off.

3.	Downgraded picture quality. I am not positive about this due to weather issues over the weekend and TW Cable signal issues but it sure seemed to have degraded picture quality when running through the XB1. I have read that others believe this to be the case as well.

4.	Voice commands fail  a lot. Even the standard XB1 commands failed more than half the time but TV commands only worked once in a while. I am sure this will improve over time but I wish they had done a better job for launch since it is just about the only wow factor in a new $500 console. I will say that it is somewhat empowering when they do work.

5.	One Guide is nothing special. I didnt mess with it much but the guide is rather simple and would require a lot of time to delete the channels I dont use. Seems that channels must be added to favorites in order to work with voice commands. Ugh.

6.	Snap is a nice feature and having TV on the side of the screen is nice. However, it is not worth dealing with all of the other issues to get it.

So far the integration seems like a fail. I have separated the Roamio and XB1 again but will keep an eye out for updates to see if it comes around.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

Agreed with all of your points. The Live TV integration is pure marketing. I'm disappointed the Xbox One requires a Windows 8 PC to stream local network content. My hope was to combine blu-ray, streaming, and local network movies/music in one device. Seems like DLNA is a complete bust with the latest generation home setup. Roamio No DLNA, Xbox One No DLNA, PS4 No DLNA.


----------



## mjp5150 (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree as well & detached the tivo from the xbox at the end of the weekend. I would have been surprised if the voice commands worked as advertised out of the box so that wasn't much of a shock to me. I just didn't want the Xbox on all the time after having gone through a couple 360's myself. There are some great ideas that are almost there. Just not quite yet. I may give it another try after a few updates come out.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

If you disconnected one of the XBOX ONES main features why did you not just get a PS4? An extra $100 seems like a waste.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

To work like everyone wants with a DVR there would need to be two way communication between the DVR and the XBOne. Otherwise the XBOne has no idea where it is in the menus. It's like a Harmony One. Sure it can turn everything on, but it has no way of knowing if you messed with anything from another remote since there is no two way communication between the devices and the Harmony. The XBOne is no different.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Millionaire2K said:


> If you disconnected one of the XBOX ONES main features why did you not just get a PS4? An extra $100 seems like a waste.


How is it a waste? The Xbox still has features besides the tv component that the PS4 doesn't. And if you already have a subscription to Xbox live, upgrading to the Xbox One makes more sense than having to buy PSN+.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

rainwater said:


> How is it a waste? The Xbox still has features besides the tv component that the PS4 doesn't. And if you already have a subscription to Xbox live, upgrading to the Xbox One makes more sense than having to buy PSN+.


Like what features? PSN+ will be $30 (normally $50)this week... So $30 is a deal breaker but you spend $100 more for the XB system? I don't understand.

I was just saying if he is not using the TV functions the XBOXONE is VERY similar to the PS4. They both play games right?

"The Xbox is really about a lot more than gaming. You can hook your cable box to the machine and then see your entire TV guide. You can tell the Xbox to change channels by just saying the name of the channel outloud -- for instance, "Xbox Watch ABC." There is also access to tons of streaming services, including Amazon, Hulu, Netflix (All on PS4) and Xbox Movies. Microsoft has also nicely integrated its own services, including Skype for video calling and Internet Explorer so you can pull up websites or videos right on the big screen. "

How is the extra $100 worth it?

With MOST of us on here already owning a Tivo I don't see how a "Media Box ONE" is needed.

IF I do get a system ever (low chance) I don't see why I would not just save $100 and get the game system PS4.

Note: I do NOT own either system.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Frankly it would've made me extremely happy had either sony or Microsoft dropped a CC slot into the box. I'm happy enough with my Roamio (though it's not without issues) but I'd love to get it all in a single device. I'd still have to deal with my Apple TV but that's another story. 

I got a ps4 because that was my choice bt the two consoles. But if either had had a CC slot it would've made that console the no brainer choice for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Millionaire2K said:


> Like what features? PSN+ will be $30 (normally $50)this week... So $30 is a deal breaker but you spend $100 more for the XB system? I don't understand.
> 
> I was just saying if he is not using the TV functions the XBOXONE is VERY similar to the PS4. They both play games right?
> 
> ...


I think that Kinect easily makes it worth it. I can easily switch between apps and games just by saying what I want to go to. That easily makes it seem next gen. I can do that faster than navigating with the controller. And so far in my experience Kinect has almost been flawless. The times it messed up was my fault because I was either not saying the full title name or I was saying a command that did not exist.


----------



## XBoogie (Sep 16, 2006)

macfactor said:


> I was able to get an Xbox One on launch and played around with it connected to my Roamio Plus. The XB1 has a passthrough video HDMI connection and has functionality to allow you to change channels on the Roamio via voice commands. Here are my initial thoughts on the integration.
> 
> 1.	HDMI Passthrough does not work unless the XB1 is on. Even in sleep mode it is dead. Though I understand why Microsoft wants to be the TV source going forward I dont understand this move. My TV is on most of the time and I dont want the XB1 on all the time. I went through 2 XB 360s and I assume these boxes will have a high failure rate as well.
> 
> ...


I think that Microsoft's attempt to integrate you full living room experience through the Xbox One is an EXCELLENT kickoff to the future. And YES, I actually own the Xbox One AND a TiVo Roamio all plugged into my Panasonic 65" ZT60.

1. True, Xbox One does NOT have HDMI passthru - but I don't really feel that this is a showstopper. I'm not sure if the hardware can truly support allowing the signal to passthru passively (without Xbox on) but Microsoft may not have this listed as a major requirement. However, I feel that this would be a great feature for ALL DVR/Cable Box owners. I will try to follow-up with Microsoft to see if I can submit feedback somewhere.

2. I would not go so far as to say that Xbox One does not understand DVRs - it appears that the initial focus was to target simple functionality to provide broad support for a plethora of DVR models - not just TiVos. Now moving forward, I would LOVE to see TiVo-centric features such as TiVo Button, Skip or Live TV support - but again, we just need to get this added to the Xbox One's requirements for DVR functionality. But for an initial rollout, I am pleased with the fact that I can say Xbox pause or Play (and it actually works!)

3. Now I agree, picture quality needs a little attention. I don't have 100% confidence yet that the TiVo output goes thru to TV without Xbox modification. But I will say that my picture still looks great! But if Microsoft could issue a statement to confirm whether the signal is pure or "enhanced", then that will make us feel better. But it is NOT unwatchable nor obviously degraded. Yes, my picture does have a bit more pop via native HDMI but I still have not figured out a calibration strategy for TiVo into Xbox One - since TiVo removed the THX Calibration Video from the Roamios.

4. Voice Commands can be buggy. But I have learned that properly calibrating your Kinect goes a long way toward enhancing your experience. Also, learn the acceptable commands and their context. Make sure that you create a completely silent environment when doing the initial calibration - this creates the baseline for the noise cancellation system. I really works great. But the Kinect for me is like the BEST IR blaster that I have EVER seen. I can use voice commands to Turn On/Off TV, Turn Volume Up/Down/Mute, etc.

5. The ONE Guide is a start. No doubt that with Microsoft continuing improvement release process that this will quickly improve. It's a great nice-to-have feature. I just show it to show off my system.

The integration is a HUGE WIN and NOT a fail. I think that your assessment was very harsh and NOT an accurate reflection on the actual experience with the Xbox One and Tivo Roamio. I have no doubts that this will improve moving forward.


----------



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

XBoogie said:


> I think that Microsoft's attempt to integrate you full living room experience through the Xbox One is an EXCELLENT kickoff to the future. And YES, I actually own the Xbox One AND a TiVo Roamio all plugged into my Panasonic 65" ZT60.
> 
> 1. True, Xbox One does NOT have HDMI passthru - but I don't really feel that this is a showstopper. I'm not sure if the hardware can truly support allowing the signal to passthru passively (without Xbox on) but Microsoft may not have this listed as a major requirement. However, I feel that this would be a great feature for ALL DVR/Cable Box owners. I will try to follow-up with Microsoft to see if I can submit feedback somewhere.
> 
> ...


The integration is NOT a huge win by any stretch of the imagination, at least not today. Funny that you agree with almost all of my points but say I am being too harsh. Yes you try to qualify each point but in the end everything I stated is true. The only subjective part is the word fail. In my opinion it is unusable at this time and that is failure.

Do I believe there is some promising technology there? Yes, but as of today it is not implemented in a way that will be useful to people, like myself, who want the best possible experience from their system.

As I stated, I will track improvements as they are updated. My hope is that they will improve the system. But unless you work for MS marketing there is no way this version is a win for anyone.


----------



## XBoogie (Sep 16, 2006)

macfactor said:


> The integration is NOT a huge win by any stretch of the imagination, at least not today. Funny that you agree with almost all of my points but say I am being too harsh. Yes you try to qualify each point but in the end everything I stated is true. The only subjective part is the word fail. In my opinion it is unusable at this time and that is failure.
> 
> Do I believe there is some promising technology there? Yes, but as of today it is not implemented in a way that will be useful to people, like myself, who want the best possible experience from their system.
> 
> As I stated, I will track improvements as they are updated. My hope is that they will improve the system. But unless you work for MS marketing there is no way this version is a win for anyone.


Let's agree that Microsoft still has more work to do as far as improving the integration experience. It will be up to us to provide useful requirements for the subsequent releases of Xbox One updates. I think that they are off to a useful start for truly innovating our full entertainment workflow so it is not a fail - but a first pass. I will let you know if I can get the ear of the development team so that we may be able to possibly be BETA testers for new features, releases, or something. I am excited for the future of UIs, gaming, and entertainment.

Also, quick kudos to the new TiVo Roamio - AWESOME!!


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

I also find it odd that TV is a big feature (I know not only) on a device that is set to last up to 10 years. MS seems to be betting a lot on TV at a time many others are betting against it.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out over the next 10 years.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think they are trying to suck people in with TV integration now so that when things eventually do shift to pure IP based TV people will already be use to using their XBox to watch TV and will continue to use it for the OOT apps that replace live TV.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

just plugged up my XB Day One console today. i have Roamio Pro. HDMI from Tivo to XB, then to Pioneer AV receiver, then to TV. so far, picture quality is ok. it might be slightly darker. i haven't seen a setting in XB to control audio via the receiver. maybe i missed something. 

i dislike having to have the XB always On, should be a pass through device. also, Kinect voice control is 50/50.

i do see potential in the device.


----------



## XBoogie (Sep 16, 2006)

xbr23 said:


> just plugged my XB Day One console today. i have Roamio Pro. HDMI from Tivo to XB, then to Pioneer AV receiver, then to TV. so far, picture quality is ok. it might be slightly darker. i haven't seen a setting in XB to control audio via the receiver. maybe i missed something.
> 
> i dislike having to have the XB always On, should be a pass through device. also, Kinect voice control is 50/50.
> 
> i do see potential in the device.


To control audio via receiver:
*Settings* - *TV & OneGuide settings *- *Devices* - *Audio Receiver Model
*
Also, you may want to go into Power Settings and enable *"Xbox Turn Off"* to turn off your TV/receiver/TiVo with Kinect.

Now you can also say:
*"Xbox Volume Up"
"Xbox Volume Down"
"Xbox Mute"*


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

XBoogie said:


> To control audio via receiver:
> *Settings* - *TV & OneGuide settings *- *Devices* - *Audio Receiver Model
> *
> Also, you may want to go into Power Settings and enable *"Xbox Turn Off"* to turn off your TV/receiver/TiVo with Kinect.


Worked, Thanks!!

now i have to balance the load on my UPS's. the XB is causing the fan to turn on the back up UPS. i have 2 back up UPS connected to my AV equipment. need to balance the load.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I think they are trying to suck people in with TV integration now so that when things eventually do shift to pure IP based TV people will already be use to using their XBox to watch TV and will continue to use it for the OOT apps that replace live TV.


Agreed, but will MS be interested in the DVR aspects of IPTV? I think not, and as long as they don't Tivo will still be what we have to use until someone else comes along.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

Has anyone with a Roamio connected via their Xbox One noticed that at times when starting a show from your Now Playing list, or changing channels, that your video freezes for a second before video resumes? What I've noticed is that the video is frozen but actual playback (TiVo activity) is actually continuing. So it makes me believe that its something on the Xbox One thats causing it.

Just curious if anyone else has noticed this....


----------



## mrgstiffler (Feb 5, 2014)

jcole66 said:


> Has anyone with a Roamio connected via their Xbox One noticed that at times when starting a show from your Now Playing list, or changing channels, that your video freezes for a second before video resumes? What I've noticed is that the video is frozen but actual playback (TiVo activity) is actually continuing. So it makes me believe that its something on the Xbox One thats causing it.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has noticed this....


I noticed this when going from HD->SD. I fixed it by going to 1080P output only.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

mrgstiffler said:


> I noticed this when going from HD->SD. I fixed it by going to 1080P output only.


Thanks for this info! This seems to have fixed the issue for me!


----------

